# Vacation trout



## ramzilla (Jul 12, 2013)

Went to WV on an ATV and fishing trip last week. Caught some nice rainbow trout and put 460 miles on my Rincon. Had a good time. Here are some of the fish I brought back from the last of the trip. Smallest is 2lbs 4oz and the biggest two are 6lbs 8oz and 7lbs 1oz. View attachment 304205
View attachment 304207
View attachment 304208


----------



## moody (Jul 12, 2013)

:msp_thumbsup: looks like you had some fun. Some day you'll need to come out and go snagging or fishing in general


----------



## Redbird (Jul 12, 2013)

Whereabouts in WV you go:msp_smile: I know they do a good job of stoking their streams with some nice trout. Va could take a lesson from them.


----------



## griffonks (Jul 12, 2013)

They don't stock trout that large in Colorado. Fish like that are always old growth. Nice catch.


----------



## greendohn (Jul 13, 2013)

Good for you, Livin' the good life!


----------



## morewood (Jul 13, 2013)

My favorite pasttime, trout fishing. Too much rain this year here in WNC. Well, too much to take my 7 yr old into most of the creeks/rivers. Those are some beautifully large trout. Hope you had a great time with that.

Shea


----------



## ramzilla (Jul 13, 2013)

Redbird said:


> Whereabouts in WV you go:msp_smile: I know they do a good job of stoking their streams with some nice trout. Va could take a lesson from them.



Yeah VA needs some work. It sure isn't what it used to be around here the only time they really throw in some decent fish is on that Heritage day crap. We actually stayed in Bud and rode the ATVs to the trout streams and I'm not really sure what the name of the area is everyone just calls it the haul road waters.


----------



## ft. churchill (Jul 13, 2013)

Those are some fine trout. Ya hav'to work mighty hard to get trout like that here in Nevada or next door in California.


----------



## SmartYard (Jul 14, 2013)

*Lunkers*

Those are some hogs. My son and I fly fish in WNC and would also be delighted to land lunkers like those in your pics. Awesome. Looks like a great vacation.


----------



## ramzilla (Jul 15, 2013)

SmartYard said:


> Those are some hogs. My son and I fly fish in WNC and would also be delighted to land lunkers like those in your pics. Awesome. Looks like a great vacation.



Thank you and WELCOME to AS!


----------

